
Ask HN: Basic skills in Python, Pandas, Numpy, and Xarray; but am I employable? - seanccox
For the past eight months I&#x27;ve been teaching myself Python and other tools, in order to create a rudimentary ocean drift trajectory model to support my thesis research (in maritime archaeology). I started from scratch, with a limited understanding of statistics, ocean physics, vector math, and Python, but the results work and I am now looking for a more structured apprenticeship&#x2F;job path.<p>Do jobs exist for people with my skills at this level, or should I seek a formal qualification through a bootcamp or other program? I will happily look into recommendations for either. Thanks!
======
itamarst
You plausibly could get an entry level programming job, or entry level data
scientist job. You won't know until you try - what kind of jobs would you like
to do?

~~~
seanccox
I'm interested in both paths, though at the moment, I feel an analytical
position more closely aligns with what I do on a day-to-day basis. Because the
onboarding process can be long and risky (for companies), I don't presently
feel like a very good bet. So, in looking for a 'job', I'm really looking for
a way to perform structured tasks that support larger data science projects.
Again, because I'm teaching myself all of this and solving new problems as I
come to know of their existence, it's difficult to aim for a career path. I
can see some of the trees and I'm aware of the forest, but I certainly don't
know its scope, if you know what I mean?

~~~
itamarst
1\. There are programs to help scientists become data scientists:, e.g.
[https://www.insightdatascience.com/](https://www.insightdatascience.com/)

2\. _You_ don't feel like you're a good bet. But companies may disagree, if
you present yourself with confidence.

~~~
seanccox
Thanks a lot! That's really good advice. Much appreciated!

